# PC Aufrüsten - RAM



## nicok (27. März 2008)

Kann ich wenn mein jetzteitiger PC 2mal 512mb Speicherblöcke hat, einfach einen 2gig block hinzufügen?

Oder muss ich zb immer nur 512;1gig;2gig - RAM Blöcke haben?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (27. März 2008)

Hallo,

normalerweise darf man Riegel unterschiedlicher Größe mischen. Einige Mainboard schränken dies allerdings etwas ein. Daher wäre es am besten, wenn du das Handbuch deines Mainboard konsultierst, da stehen solche Informationen drin.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## nicok (27. März 2008)

Ok dann kommt auch schon meine nächste Frage in Sachen RAM.

Soweit ich weiß unterstützt Windows XP x32 max. 2 gig ram.
Wieviel unterstützt Vista x32?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (28. März 2008)

nicok hat gesagt.:


> Soweit ich weiß unterstützt Windows XP x32 max. 2 gig ram.
> Wieviel unterstützt Vista x32?


Windows XP x86 kann bis zu 4 GiB RAM adressieren. Wieviel davon als Arbeitsspeicher nutzbar ist, hängt ganz von der Konfiguration des Rechners ab. Typisch sind Werte zwischen 3 und 3,5 GiB. Windows Vista ändert daran nichts, da es sich um eine hardwareseitige Beschränkung handelt [1].

Grüße,
Matthias

[1]: Ja, ich weiß, dass PAE existiert.


----------



## chmee (28. März 2008)

Die Frage ist auch, was für ein Mainboard es ist ( Chipsatz ) und wieviele Ram-Slots existieren.

mfg chmee


----------

